# First Standard Run



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

This past weekend, Jackson was in his 1st AKC Standard Agility run. He didn't Q both day, but we learned a lot. On Saturday, he took the wrong jump (my fault) and then launched himself off the teeter (he was ok after his landin). But, he didn't drop a bar! Sunday was better. He got all of his contacts! He dropped two bars and then for some reason, he didn't want to go through the tire. It took him 4 tries to go through. But he got all of his contacts!!!!!!!

He was also entered in JWW, but he dropped two bars. On the upside, he read my crossover signals great!

I have videos, but they are not pretty. Right when we finished our JWW run, he decided to JUMP over the 3 foot (about 6 inches thick) wall and he didn't even have to take a running start.

Even though we had no Qs the whole weekend, we learned a lot and had a great time. I even got this cool blue collar/leash for agility.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on your first weekend! Very happy that you had a great time. I think an important part about trialing is you find out things that you need to work on. It's good that you are focusing on the good things from your runs, and just taking note of the "need to work on" areas.

Now, since you are not going to share your videos, you should at least share a picture of your new collar and leash!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time  I agree that part of trialling is finding those areas where training is needed, but also celebrating all that went right and the fun that you both had as a team


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am glad you had so much fun. Your first run in a division usually brings out the stuff you need to work on more. Belles first standard run, she banked off the top of the A frame to the ground. I got a great shot of it. She is in mid air, I am pointing to the contact portion with an UH OH look on my face. LOL I didn't know what to do when she got to the bottom, I knew she just NQ'd. I looked at the judge asking "can I keep running?" and she said "sure". Off we went. LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am glad you had so much fun. Your first run in a division usually brings out the stuff you need to work on more. Belles first standard run, she banked off the top of the A frame to the ground. I got a great shot of it. She is in mid air, I am pointing to the contact portion with an UH OH look on my face. LOL I didn't know what to do when she got to the bottom, I knew she just NQ'd. I looked at the judge asking "can I keep running?" and she said "sure". Off we went. LOL


LOL

Faelan's first (and so far only) STD run, he discovered rubberized contacts; jump -> dog walk -> jump ->AFrame -> AFrame ->Aframe -> jump -> Glory be TEETER -> AFrame ->Aframe to me thanking the judge 

I think he likes contacts!! A recurring theme with him.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Congrats on your first weekend! Very happy that you had a great time. I think an important part about trialing is you find out things that you need to work on. It's good that you are focusing on the good things from your runs, and just taking note of the "need to work on" areas.
> 
> Now, since you are not going to share your videos, you should at least share a picture of your new collar and leash!


I am thinking of putting the the "good" videos up. But I will put a picture of his new leash/collar.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh come on... we have ALL been there. 

This weekend my girlfriend's dog dropped a bar. She said the "s" word not realizing she did it. The judge whistled her off. She didn't know why. Then the judge told her. She was embarrassed. As she walked off, all the folks around the ring were wondering what happened (they didn't hear it) then all of the sudden one person said above the others "what did you say?". She replied "I will tell you when I get out of the ring". At which point she was greeted with high fives. We all do things... at one time or another. 

I wish I had my slip and fall and flip over Teddi last year on video I am sure it was funny. Teddi didn't think so. One at one end of a tunnel, the other at the other :doh: Thought I could get back on my feet and beat her to the end. The answer was nope!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love pictures and video! And yes, we have all been there! I can remember one of the first times Mira was in Exc A and we had a run amuck course, I think we got 5 contacts! BUT we also had a wonderful time.  I will go with an excellent attitude any day!

Now about those embarrasing videos! Here is mine... I am sure you have all seen it! You have permission to laugh!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I will put the videos up this weekend.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well hey, you got out there and did it! Many lessons are best learned through failure -- you won't forget next time! I'm learning LOTS with every Master fail! HAHAHA
Better luck next time, maybe that leash will bring good fortune?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> maybe that leash will bring good fortune?


I sure hope so


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is the video. Beware, it was not a pretty weekend. But we had fun and learned a lot


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It looks like you both had a great time  Thanks for sharing


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey I thought you guys looked great! Jackson is really cute! Love the jumping over the wall on top of little yapping Kujo! LOL


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Hey I thought you guys looked great! Jackson is really cute! Love the jumping over the wall on top of little yapping Kujo! LOL


My mom was sitting over there earlier and I think he thought that she was still over there to see if she was watching him. When we practice a course, he runs to my mom saying, "Did you see? Did you see?" after we are done. So after he jumped the wall, he realized that she was not there. Silly boy.


----------

